# My old/new Merckx



## Rot Weiss Essen (Nov 10, 2008)

I finally got everything together after 10 months of searching and waiting and this is the result. The frame is a 05 Merckx Race and it was in perfect shape, the groupo was the last thing that I decided on and I went with Campy Chous 11 spd. The wheels were a custom build of Kinlins 24/28 and helped me keep the weight in the ballpark that I wanted to achieve. It was a lot of fun getting all the pieces together and making sure everything fit together well and I got all the specs to match up well from my old steel Davidson so the fit was spot on. I have about 600 miles on it now and it has been somewhat of a revelation coming off an early 90's steel Davidson with downtube shifting, but I am all smiles and hope to put many more miles on the Merckx. The handling and acceleration of this Merckx make it a joy to ride and the Campy group seems to compliment it very well, I am one happy camper. :thumbsup: 


05 Merckx Race frameset
Easton EC 90 SLX Fork
Campy Chorus 11 spd
Thomson Masterpiece seatpost
Fizik Aliante carbon rail
Deda Newton bar
Deda Ultra Carbon stem
Campy Record headset
Kinlin XR-300 rims
DT Swiss 240 hubs
Sapim CX-Ray spokes
Schwalbe Ultremo R tires
Speedplay X-1 pedals
Serfas cages
Control Tech skewers

Total weight = 15.9 lbs


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Very nice! :thumbsup: It looks fast just standing still!


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Very sharp......love that color blue. Nice build!


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks great! Now go out and put a few thousand miles on it!


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Hawtness!


----------



## Rot Weiss Essen (Nov 10, 2008)

So far the only thing I have had to replace was the rear tire as the tread seperated in the middle of the tire and got a huge worm like bubble, but the Schwalbe Ultremo R is more of just a race day tire that is fast and sticky, it is not durable as I only had 300 miles on it. So I switched to some Vredestein Fortezza Tricomps and so far so good.

The Campy Chorus group has been a joy to use as the shifting is effecient and fast with no quirks and the brakes are very strong and reassuring, even on a recent downhill at 40+ coming up on a stop sign that I didn't no was there they pulled me in! Plus I love the shape of the new Campy hoods and levers as they fit my hands pefectly and are near work of art in looks IMO. I am glad I didn't go Shimano 7900 and even though I considered Sram Red because of the weight savings I am glad that I went with Chorus.

No looking back now unless I get the itch someday to switch to a carbon frameset and just transfer the components!


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

id ride it


----------

